
hilarious Twitter thread roasted Peloton's absurd commercials - gamechangr
https://ftw.usatoday.com/2019/01/peloton-bike-ads-twitter-thread
======
Zekio
twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/ClueHeywood/status/1089699762331217920](https://twitter.com/ClueHeywood/status/1089699762331217920)

